# Dare to Be: A Rock Chick! (February 6th - February 20th)



## Laura (Feb 5, 2006)

The winner of Dare To Be: A Disco Diva had the honour of choosing this week's Dare To Be.

Gracegirl7 (aka Malinda!) chose Dare To Be* A ROCK CHICK**!*

Get your entries in girls! This is gonna be fun


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 5, 2006)

oh yay, i might even be able to participate in this one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Feb 5, 2006)

Look forward to seeing all of the awesome entries!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 5, 2006)

This should be cool! :icon_chee


----------



## Laura (Feb 5, 2006)

You gonna enter??


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 5, 2006)

gonna try!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Are yooooou? :icon_cool


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Feb 5, 2006)

I Love This Theme!!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 6, 2006)

this is going to be a great one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura (Feb 6, 2006)

Yup!


----------



## kaori (Feb 6, 2006)

This is great theme,...and the pics inspiration very cool,....,..I think pic #2 look like

Leila(Mac Goddes),....))))


----------



## erica_1020 (Feb 6, 2006)

cool can't wait to see entries!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 6, 2006)

ohhh this is going to be a good one! great pick malinda! i think im going to do this one, it willbe my first d2b


----------



## LivingDeadGirl (Feb 6, 2006)

View attachment 13902


View attachment 13903


Couldn't leave Cristina Scabbia out as an inspirational pic for this one. m/:icon_chee


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 6, 2006)

Cool theme. I love rock music so I might actually try it.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Feb 6, 2006)

Yay!!! I knew this is the one I wanted for awhile now!! Be creative girls!!!

I can't wait to see what you all come up with!!

Here's a few more inspiration pics:


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 6, 2006)

Here are some more pictures of rock chicks. Some of them are from metal bands. I hope that's ok since metal is a type of rock music.


----------



## kaori (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow they realy HOT pics,.....!!!!!!!!))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Mitsuko (Feb 6, 2006)

nice one:clap


----------



## Laura (Feb 6, 2006)

Ooh i hope so too!


----------



## Leony (Feb 6, 2006)

Wohoo, I look forward to see how you guys pull this off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maja (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh, this should be fun! I'm definitely doing this one! Can't wait to see all your pics! Great choice Malinda!


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 6, 2006)

I am sooo in!! cant wait..this is gonna be fun!


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 6, 2006)

how would i post my pics?


----------



## Laura (Feb 6, 2006)

The easiest thing to do is attach them as thumnails asummertyme.

Start a new thread/quote reply to a post

Click on the Manage Attachments button

When the popup window comes up, click on the the Browse button

Locate your desired picture from your computer then double click it

ClickUpload (wait for the upload to finish)

You can continue to upload pictures

Once finished, click Close window

Finish your thread/reply and hit submit, images will be in there automatically thumbnailed


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 6, 2006)

thnx laura..i will try that...


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 6, 2006)

View attachment 13971


View attachment 13972


View attachment 13973


View attachment 13974


View attachment 13975


View attachment 13979


View attachment 13980


View attachment 13981


View attachment 13982
View attachment 13971


View attachment 13973


View attachment 13974


View attachment 13975


here are my entries...hope u guys enjoy!


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Feb 6, 2006)

My first D2B.


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 6, 2006)

urs came out awsome!!


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Feb 6, 2006)

AW that's funny... I was just looking at yours saying I like it!!!

Thanks


----------



## Laura (Feb 6, 2006)

Those are hot! I love the pic where it looks like you're screaming out a song  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura (Feb 6, 2006)

Way to go girl! The dark lip colour really sets the look. Well done :clap


----------



## Leony (Feb 6, 2006)

Asummertyme and Jaime, GREAT JOB girls!


----------



## kaeisme (Feb 6, 2006)

Whoa! Awesome!


----------



## kaeisme (Feb 6, 2006)

Love those colors!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 6, 2006)

asummertyme that came out hot! and i love your tatoos!

jamie great job i like the lippie


----------



## SexxyKitten (Feb 6, 2006)

i can't wait until this weekend when i actually have time to enter my first dtb!!! yay! too bad i took out my lip ring the other day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

great job to those who entered already! :clap


----------



## Liz (Feb 6, 2006)

woo hoo! i love your hair too!


----------



## Sharne (Feb 7, 2006)

You both rock ladies!

Im DEFINATLY gonna do this one...

Now wheres my linkin Park cd....


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 7, 2006)

thnx u guys! it was fun to do..cant wait too see more entries!


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 7, 2006)

Heres my first DTB!!!

I know its not that good, it didnt turn out the way i wanted it to :icon_conf oh well i will post it anyways!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 7, 2006)

great entries ladies :clap


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 7, 2006)

looks awsome!! love those eyes


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 7, 2006)

aww thank you! I love your look, especially your hair!:icon_love


----------



## Marisol (Feb 7, 2006)

Asummertyme, Jaime &amp; livlegacy629 - awesome entries!


----------



## beaugael (Feb 7, 2006)

summertym... ur so cool.. nice tatoos..u amaze me...


----------



## beaugael (Feb 7, 2006)

i think ill join..ill try my best!!


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 7, 2006)

Awww..thnx!! that is so sweet of you too say..u made my day:icon_smil :icon_smil :icon_smil


----------



## Leony (Feb 7, 2006)

Cute rocker chick!

Congrats on your first D2B!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 7, 2006)

I love this theme! I might give it a go.

Great job ladies! :clap


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 7, 2006)

go for it lisa..u would make a great rockstar!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks!! Aren't those awesome?!?! I found those on a website for hairstyle awards. The pics are AMAZING!!!

Here's the link:

http://www.babak.ca/backstage/naha.html

Amazing stuff!!!


----------



## kaori (Feb 7, 2006)

> View attachment 13971
> 
> View attachment 13972
> 
> ...


----------



## Leony (Feb 7, 2006)

Suryani, I look forward to see your entry chic! :icon_chee


----------



## kaori (Feb 7, 2006)

I am always love for your beautiful avatar ,..that so beautiful and sensual

(but meaning is not for pornography but *art* pic) i realy love your avatar...

i mean your avatar is my favorite one,....

*you have great job for this theme

nice job !!!!!:icon_smil


----------



## kaori (Feb 7, 2006)

Lol Thanks Leony....I try ,..i am still wait for great time,..i hope i can come for this 

theme,..))))


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 7, 2006)

> thnx so much!! i cant wait too see your entry..i know it will be awsome!


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you kaori! I didnâ€™t have an avatar for about a month because i wanted it to be special :icon_love and I have fallen in love with that picture!



and thanks for the complement :icon_chee


----------



## Summer (Feb 7, 2006)

I can't wait to see how these come out! This will be fun!


----------



## Mitsuko (Feb 8, 2006)

nice one! youre gorgeous. i love your lips!


----------



## Mitsuko (Feb 8, 2006)

oh! its the first time i see you like that. no smile, no curls!

youre still really pretty

nice first D2B:clap


----------



## Mitsuko (Feb 8, 2006)

it looks really good i love the eyes shapes


----------



## Mitsuko (Feb 8, 2006)

those pictures are awsomes! thx for sharing


----------



## Laura (Feb 8, 2006)

That is a fab entry honey! I love how you did your eyes. Well done on your first D2B!


----------



## Sophia (Feb 8, 2006)

Amazing!!! I love it is soooo ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sophia (Feb 8, 2006)

Ohh Jaime you're so rock in this pic!!!


----------



## Sophia (Feb 8, 2006)

You're rock with a sweet way!!!! LOL:icon_chee


----------



## beaugael (Feb 8, 2006)

jaim nice signature.....


----------



## grin_ajz (Feb 8, 2006)

here's mine rock chick :icon_twis


----------



## Laura (Feb 8, 2006)

Fab entry grin_ajz! I love the last pic.. you're scary in it LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks GREAt Agatka!

I love the facial expressions! :icon_chee


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 8, 2006)

Aww man!! i love it! ur rocker chic is awsome..u remind me of Mia Tyler!!

beautiful!:clap


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 8, 2006)

thnx sophia!! :icon_chee


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 8, 2006)

thank you Leony!


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 8, 2006)

thank you! i got the idea from the kelly picture :icon_love


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 8, 2006)

'

your so sweet :icon_smil i look forward to seeing yours up here!:icon_wink


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 8, 2006)

LMAO, yes i wouldnt make a very good rock chick, i am to sweet :icon_twis


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 8, 2006)

ooo i love this look! you def look like a rock chick :icon_wink btw i love the lip color!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 8, 2006)

livlegacy629 fab entry!!!

grin_ajz i love the pic with the microphone lol great job!


----------



## sherice (Feb 8, 2006)

not that new....


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 8, 2006)

thank you Jennifer!


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 8, 2006)

This is a little late in the thread, but I tought I'd add some pics of some awesome women in the metal industry!

*Tarja Turunen* of Nightwish

*Floor Jansen* of After Forever

*Angela Gossow* of Arch Enemy (who doesn't really wear alot of makeup but oh well)

and

*Sonia Pineault* of Forgotten Tales


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 8, 2006)

Here's my rock chick DTB.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks great! I love that lip color.


----------



## grin_ajz (Feb 8, 2006)

thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that lip colour is a combo of red lipstick, black eyepencil :icon_bigg and lip gloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've had a lot of fun doing this makeup and I'm glad that you like it girls, thank you very much for all of nice words :icon_love


----------



## Sharne (Feb 8, 2006)

ill do mine friday my face looks a little bitty at the moment :icon_redf


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 8, 2006)

how pretty are you!! great job!


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 8, 2006)

NICE!! awsome job!:clap


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 8, 2006)

OOOh i love it!


----------



## puggierae (Feb 8, 2006)

Okay gang...here is my DTB entry. My little Rock Chick in the making....my little Rock Chickadee!:icon_lol:

It's my infamous little muse!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 8, 2006)

anna that looks hot nice job!:clap

puggierae your little muse is so adorable!!! now we need to see ms. muse (you) do a b2b :icon_chee


----------



## missjeffrey (Feb 8, 2006)

You ladies look awesome, your muse is adorable puggierae!!!!


----------



## honeysdead (Feb 8, 2006)

my first d2b. not the best pic's but my "rock chick" look :icon_smil


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Feb 9, 2006)

Cool beans.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 9, 2006)

Im loving everyones entries, I can tell this is going to be a hard one to vote for


----------



## blond&beautiful (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow every one looks nice!! :clap :clap


----------



## kaori (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow,...verry amazing entry,...this can be sensational D2B,..i love it,..you girls very 

beautiful,....welldone))))):clap


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 9, 2006)

very nice, i love your look...!


----------



## Leony (Feb 9, 2006)

Looking GREAT girls!!!


----------



## honeysdead (Feb 9, 2006)

thanks :icon_redf


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Feb 9, 2006)

Aw thanks soo much Mitsuko!!


----------



## sherice (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL- that was my goal! thanks!


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL I hoped someone would say something!!!:icon_smil


----------



## redrocks (Feb 9, 2006)

WOW! Everyone looks great!!!!

I'm going to try and do this tonight, hopefully I will get the chance.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow, everyone looks AWESOME!!!!!!!! And yay!!! It looks like we're going to have a TON of entries for this one! Woohoo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andi (Feb 9, 2006)

awesome entries, ladies.

I tried really hard to get rid of my "innocent" face. I wished I had a black wig or something for this Dare2B, thatÂ´d push it more towards a bad ass rock chick look.

excuse my stupid poses. I couldnÂ´t think of anything else :icon_wink


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 9, 2006)

Whoa!! You look great. Nice entry! I absolutely love your hair.

Very nice Jaime! I love the vibrant colors on you!

It looks great! Everyone is always their own worst critic. Way to go on your first DTB!

Agatka - fab job! You really fit the rock star persona in the pics!! I love the eyes!

*Sherice* Awesome pic!! Welcome to MuT!

Woohoo! Very cool! Another great job on the eyes! I love that lippie!

Awwww! Great pic! I love the look! It's stunning. Way to jump right in!

Great job Nickkie! The pics aren't bad at all. They're great! I love the first one especially!

Andrea, the poses aren't stupid at all! I :icon_love love :icon_love the color on you!!! So fab! You got the rock star right on the nose! I'd like to see the 4th one as your avatar!! GORGEOUS!

Great job to all of the participants so far!! :clap :clap :clap

I can't wait to see what's in store. I'll get around to mine this weekend!


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 9, 2006)

very beautiful!! i love ur poses!! u kick arse!:clap


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 9, 2006)

cant wait too see the other entries!!


----------



## kelsey-rae (Feb 10, 2006)

I've never entered a dtb, but I thought i'de try this one..

yeah, I look kindof stupid ... hah but whatever :icon_lol:

note:how do i make them thumbnails?


----------



## Leony (Feb 10, 2006)

Awesome many entries!!!

GREAT JOB girls!:clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Leony (Feb 10, 2006)

Check this thread Kelsey-rae.


----------



## cara_m_taylor (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok everyone....im VERY shy so im pretty embarrased to post these pics of me but i decided i needed to get over it and give it a shot!! :icon_redf This is my "Rock Chick" Look!! Let me know what ya think!!


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Feb 10, 2006)

everyone is soooo HOT!yeah!

i hope i didn't miss a thing

errrggghhhhhhhhh


----------



## Leony (Feb 10, 2006)

Very pretty Cara!

Great job girl!


----------



## Laura (Feb 10, 2006)

Its a very dark pic but from what i can see it looks hot!


----------



## Laura (Feb 10, 2006)

Very nice Squirrel! Love the red lips.

Woah i just noticed you're in the Millenium Club and I dont think i've even chatted with you yet. Where have you been hiding! Or better yet, where have you been posting!


----------



## Laura (Feb 10, 2006)

That's fab puggierae. Your skin is flawless girl! Do you airbrush you pics?!


----------



## Laura (Feb 10, 2006)

That's hot girl! You look very mysterious in your last pic!


----------



## Laura (Feb 10, 2006)

Hot hot hot! I love those poses, they're not stupid


----------



## Laura (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow! Congrats on your first Dare To Be and what a fantastic one it is! Love the eye make-up and the poses!

Click *HERE* to find out how make the pics thumbnails. Check out the 2nd option!


----------



## kaori (Feb 10, 2006)

Ah amazing Entry!!!!:icon_love :icon_love :icon_love


----------



## Sharne (Feb 10, 2006)

Hehe! Thats her little girl not her...

i can believe that skin is real kids skin are like gold dust so smooth and perfect!!!!

Everyones looks wicked mines coming soon!!!


----------



## KittyM (Feb 10, 2006)

OMG you all look like Rock stars to me!!!!

Fantastic job!!!!!!!

:clap :clap :clap


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 10, 2006)

great job kelsey!! deffinitly a rocker chick!


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 10, 2006)

:clap great job!! beautiful eyemakeup!:clap :clap


----------



## islandgirl930 (Feb 10, 2006)

WOW, Great job girls!!! This one sounds like a lot of fun. I'm gonna try it today..


----------



## Maja (Feb 10, 2006)

This is my first DTB and OMG, this was so much fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## islandgirl930 (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh my gosh..I'm not used to seeing myself in so much makeup but here it is....


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 10, 2006)

Thank you! Most of my posts are in the forum games. :icon_redf


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 10, 2006)

Looks very pretty. I love your eyes.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow. You look really hot. I love your lipstick color. :icon_love


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 10, 2006)

Looks great! I love your eyemake up. Your eyelashes look so long.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 10, 2006)

Great job! I love your nose ring.


----------



## grin_ajz (Feb 10, 2006)

wooow! girls you look awesoooooome :clap it will be a veeeeery hard decision to choose the best rock chick!!!:icon_cool


----------



## cmoksia (Feb 10, 2006)

you're eye makeup is really great :icon_love , but lips... they are too red with this e/s :icon_wink


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 10, 2006)

wow, you totally look like drew barrymore!


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 11, 2006)

Marja..love those eyes..great job!

Isalnd girl, great job on those eyes!!


----------



## islandgirl930 (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank you. :icon_chee


----------



## cara_m_taylor (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## cara_m_taylor (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank you very much!! You did an awesome job too!


----------



## cara_m_taylor (Feb 11, 2006)

Ppl have said that for the longest time!! One time i was driving down the road (i used to have blonde hair and was ALOT thinner) and my window was rolled down and someone pulled up beside me and asked me if i were her and i was like no....bye!!


----------



## cara_m_taylor (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank you very much!! Yours looked really good too!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 11, 2006)

You better work asummertyme!!! Good work!!!!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 11, 2006)

Totally hot livelegacy!!!


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 11, 2006)

Thnx pop mode..im waiting on ur entry too...


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 11, 2006)

Awesome!!!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice! It's so dramatic!!!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 11, 2006)

She's a dollface puggierae!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 11, 2006)

Totally glam! Love it!!!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL! I'm toying with the thought of entering, but I'm not sure yet!


----------



## Marisol (Feb 11, 2006)

You should! Puh-lease!


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 11, 2006)

I m in love with you lashes! I m gonna have to practice with some cheap ones, I don know how to do that :icon_bigg


----------



## Sharne (Feb 11, 2006)

Ok heres mine Everyone my very first dtb! Yah!:icon_chee


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah!! Sharne i am glad u entered!! great job! lovin the dark eyez...


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 11, 2006)

I'll try to work on something later on today!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice smokey, Sharne!


----------



## lilla (Feb 11, 2006)

Awesome entries!! :clap :clap


----------



## Laura (Feb 11, 2006)

OMG what a dork I am!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's mine:

Sorry about the nasty tongue shot. I got a little carried away! LOL @ my son's toy guitar!!!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Charmaine! :icon_redf :icon_chee


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 12, 2006)

great job!!! i am soo lovin your hair..looks beautiful!:clap :clap


----------



## mel0 (Feb 12, 2006)

Hah I don't know about Christina or Ashlee being "rock chicks" but this def sounds like fun!!!


----------



## mel0 (Feb 12, 2006)

The chick from Nightwish is beautiful!


----------



## Marisol (Feb 12, 2006)

I loved that you used a prop! Awesome!


----------



## rjayne74 (Feb 12, 2006)

Great theme! :clap


----------



## erica_1020 (Feb 12, 2006)

Everyone looks great keep 'em coming!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 12, 2006)

I couldn't resist that purple guitar! :icon_lol: Thanks Marisol!


----------



## kaori (Feb 12, 2006)

Ok Leony this i promise for you i just try for take pics for this theme,..

My D2B for Rock and Chic

*

Ps 

my colection jacket 

I have new earing,..yesterday i get this adurable stuff)))))))))

[*][*]*A Rock Chic and me*


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 12, 2006)

everybody looks great! i love love love it raquel!!!! you did a great job! and [email protected] getting carried away with your sons guitar

koari you look hot!


----------



## cmoksia (Feb 12, 2006)

*kaori* you looks like an actress who plays in musical here https://forum.makeuptalk.com/att...6&amp;d=1139760003


----------



## kaori (Feb 12, 2006)

:icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_chee


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 12, 2006)

Gorgeous Suryani! Love the jacket!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Jennifer!


----------



## cmoksia (Feb 12, 2006)

*asummertyme* you look like Beyonce or sb like that...

soul or r'n'b star, but not rock chick...

I can't find anything associated with rock in your D2B... sorry, except tattoos


----------



## Violet (Feb 12, 2006)

Awesome!!! I can't wait to participate in this and it's so well timed as I'm going to a metal gig on Saturday so will just post the look I was going to do and hopefully include my outfit (no daring for me as it's the look I go for every time I go out at night with friends. Lol!).

Great pics everyone!!

Loving that eye look, Arielle!! :icon_love


----------



## Bhav (Feb 12, 2006)

WOW! Everyone looks FAB!!

This is going to be a hard one to vote for!


----------



## Marisol (Feb 12, 2006)

Suryani - looks hot! Love the jacket!


----------



## Sharne (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm sorry but that is so stereotypical! :icon_roll She looks *NOTHING* like Beyonce she looks like herself! D2B is your personal interpretation through makeup, expression and added props etc... Hey mine looks nothing rockish except the makeup but its all a contribution so have a little more tact!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

P.s everyone looks great... I doubt ill win the competition is _Fierce_! :icon_redf


----------



## cmoksia (Feb 13, 2006)

there won't be any D2B without stereotypes... If you want to show any style, you are looking on them [sterotypes about this style], 

e.g. almost everyone thinks that rock chick is a girl with black eyes and red lips (what we can see here) :icon_wink

sorry, I didn't want to be naughty, forgive me


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 13, 2006)

I missed your entry Jaime! Very pretty! Love the lip and hair!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 13, 2006)

I think asummertyme did a good job. If you look at the inspiration pics, a lot of them show black e/s with a pale lip and that's what she did. **shrugs**


----------



## lainey (Feb 13, 2006)

My first DTB challenge...

(Question) Is it alright if this is an older pic not taken during that duration of the contest? If it's not ok..then don't consider my entry then ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

A red hair extension was added if any1 was wondering ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 13, 2006)

Hot look lainey!


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 13, 2006)

OMG! there are a lot of posts. Everyone looks fabulous. Raquel I love that purple guitar and you licking it!:icon_chee Kaori your pics are fabulous! you really need your own company!:icon_bigg Ladies you all really look like rocker chicks! Rock on!!:clap


----------



## Leony (Feb 13, 2006)

Woa awesome everyone!!!:clap :clap :clap :clap

Awesome Suryani!:icon_love

Sur, jacketnya pas banget!.:clap


----------



## kaori (Feb 13, 2006)

thank you verry much ladies,..:icon_redf


----------



## kaori (Feb 13, 2006)

OMG you verry coooool:icon_love :icon_love :icon_love )))))))))


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks Devin! Are you going to enter?


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 13, 2006)

ok, thnx for your input...:icon_eek:


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 13, 2006)

Kaori, as always great entry!! love thar jacket!! u are so pretty!

lainey!! great job...u look fantastic..!


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 13, 2006)

So, what does a rock chick look like then..maybe you can post some pictures so next time i will know...sorry, i tried my best..not a proffesional

thnx!


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 13, 2006)

I was looking for her post, I couldnt find it, was that a private message?


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 13, 2006)

Nope, not a private message..it was posted maybe on the 9th or 10th page..made me feel kinda bad...but it's ok, everyone can post thier opnion's...


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 13, 2006)

Great first DTB! I love your hair and outfit.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 13, 2006)

Don't feel bad girl! I don't know where her comment came from! It was kind of strange, but know that you totally rocked out in your entry! You inspired me actually! :icon_love


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 13, 2006)

thanx pop mode..i really appreciate that!:icon_love

i tried my best...:icon_roll


----------



## atomicopera (Feb 13, 2006)

Kaori.....you are always so beautiful and your photos are amazing, Where on EARTH did you find that jacket? ARE YOU WILLING TO SELL IT?......to me? haha, i love it...

These are my entries, these photos arent new and have been messed with a little in photoshop, i dont have the originals so.....enjoy the high contrast and crappy graphics! - sarcasm. tee hee.

View attachment 14574


View attachment 14575


View attachment 14576


View attachment 14577


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 13, 2006)

You look beautiful. I love your eyes.


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 13, 2006)

wow!! fantastic..i love your makeup..u did a great job..i sooo love it!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 13, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## kaori (Feb 14, 2006)

Ihik :icon_redf Thank YOu Very Much atomicopera

hey you doing art job Wow amazing Eyes:icon_love :icon_love :icon_love 

Ad your pics is verry very Coool,...))))))

nice to meet you ,..I m life in my simple country ,..Japan,..and simple apartement:icon_chee 

great pics for great beautiful woaman in gorgeous eyes,..amazing))))

Welldone Sweety))))))))


----------



## Deja357 (Feb 14, 2006)

Here is my first ever submission for a Dare to Be....


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 14, 2006)

I think you did great girl, that was a strange comment.


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 14, 2006)

very nice!! u did a awsome job..there are alotta 1st timers for this DTB..

very pretty :clap


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 14, 2006)

You look beautiful Deja. What is that gorgeous lippie you're wearing?


----------



## eyesdancing (Feb 14, 2006)

Asummertyme...your entry was fabulous! Don't feel bad....don't even give this another thought.

Islangirl...Alisia...LOVED your look! Totally looked like Alanis Morrissette!


----------



## lainey (Feb 14, 2006)

thanks for the comments you guys ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love lots of punk stuff in my closet LOL I just recently sold the outfit in the pic I submitted too ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (btw I got the clothes from Japan ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## gamaki (Feb 14, 2006)

No need to be shy! BTW, you're reall pretty!


----------



## Deja357 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you. That is Hipster by MAC....with Nightmoth as the liner. I put Opal lipglass over it for gloss.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 14, 2006)

It's fabulous! Thanks for sharing what you used!


----------



## Deja357 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you so much.. I think I will like DTBs...Gives me a reason to play dress up.


----------



## cara_m_taylor (Feb 14, 2006)

awww! Thank you! :icon_chee


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 15, 2006)

Good job! Nice lipstick color. :clap


----------



## angelina007 (Feb 15, 2006)

Ok...just don't laugh at me:icon_lol: it was really difficult to me to change into someone like rock chick:icon_wink That's why I look quite funny:icon_lol:


----------



## Saints (Feb 15, 2006)

Great job, love the 2nd pic :icon_smil:clap


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 15, 2006)

Very nice Angelina! I like the 2nd pic too!


----------



## angelina007 (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you girks:icon_chee I like the second pic most too:icon_smil


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 15, 2006)

You look like a beautiful rock chick. :icon_love Great dtb. :clap


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 15, 2006)

They all look very pretty. I love the hair in the second picture.


----------



## lovesboxers (Feb 15, 2006)

I have to say everyone looks great!! Rock On:icon_chee cheesy, I know

Asummertyme: you did great, and I have to say I was a little shocked too, read the post twice, because I thought I had misread it. Kind of tactless IMO. You did great girl!:clap


----------



## islandgirl930 (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks girls. This was a lot of fun. I can't wait til the next one.

EveningStar - thank you. :icon_chee


----------



## Estrelinha (Feb 16, 2006)

Cristina Scabbia is THE rock chick.


----------



## Estrelinha (Feb 16, 2006)

raahaha!! go you!! Don't forget the likes of Cadaveria, Hagalaz Runedance, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## angelina007 (Feb 16, 2006)

oh thank you so much Squirrel:icon_redf :icon_love


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Feb 16, 2006)

WOW i loved everyones entries...they all look like rock stars...very beautiful:clap :clap :clap


----------



## Leony (Feb 16, 2006)

I wonder how many entries we got so far, I'm too lazy to brows all the pages right now lol.


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 16, 2006)

:clap i love your look..u did a great job! no laughing...:clap


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey LB, thnx for the comp..lol

i know i had to read it several times as well..i guess she felt like she had to tell me how she felt, in the worse way..:icon_chee :icon_chee :icon_chee ...


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 16, 2006)

Leony, love your puppy..what a cutie!!!


----------



## angelina007 (Feb 16, 2006)

Asummertyme- thank you very much :*


----------



## Laura (Feb 16, 2006)

:icon_eek: wow. Are you gonna enter the D2B cmoksia and show us how its done then?! :icon_roll


----------



## PinkRibbons (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey Ladies!! Tonight, my friend Becky and I are totally gonna rock this (no pun intended...well...maybe a little....), so look out for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 17, 2006)

WOW!!! I'm loving all these entries!!! You all look GREAT!!!! I would do personal praises, but it'd probably take up two pages w/ all these!! But you are all looking HOT!!!

Asummertyme - You actually remind me of Kelly Rowland! Beautiful Chick!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And Squirrel - you remind me of Janeane Garofalo! AWESOME!!!

:clap :clap :clap Great job ladies!!!!!! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 17, 2006)

Nobody said we couldn't do an 80's rock chick! :icon_twis LOL :icon_cool This is the most color you'll ever see on me people... so take it in while you can!! lol :icon_chee


----------



## PinkRibbons (Feb 17, 2006)

This is me and my friend Becky. I did both of our makeup! Mainly a bunch of "rockstar poses" LoL


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Heyy that blue is sooo sexy! How cool!

I love your green sweater too :clap


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I love your metallic eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> great job!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 17, 2006)

I love your bright blue eyeshadow! You rock! :clap


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 17, 2006)

Both of you look so hot. I love your eyeshadows. Great blending! :clap


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thank you! :icon_love


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 17, 2006)

OMFG! I just saw this and you look totally ROCKIN!! :clap:clap:clap Ultimate Rock Chick hotness!! :icon_love


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 17, 2006)

You all look absolutely AMAZING!! OMG!! Great job everyone!

And I am SO HAPPY to see so many new faces!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 17, 2006)

I thought she totally looked Rock Chick material personally... You need to remember that everyone has their own style and their own opinions of what things are... Stereotypes aren't a good thing.


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 17, 2006)

Don't feel bad! You honestly, and truly looked amazing! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the shot where it looks like you are screaming in the camera! :icon_love:icon_love:icon_love You look totally hot! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 17, 2006)

thanx macgoddess..im like beyonce...:icon_eek: i mean come on...i wish..but we dont look alike ...sorry..lol

i really appreciate it...


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 17, 2006)

oooh i love that color..sooo pretty! what color is that?


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 17, 2006)

pink you gusy look like ur having soo much fun!! u did a great job on that makeup!


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 17, 2006)

thnx NY..ur beautiful also, u did a great job!


----------



## Leony (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG amazing entries everyone!

Ashley (PinkRibbons), it's good to see your D2B again girl!


----------



## neurotoxicity (Feb 17, 2006)

Does actually being a rock chick count for anything?

















Not a great pic, and a horrible pose... but look at the PINK!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 17, 2006)

Totally rocked out Effex0r! Awesome!!! Such funky hair too!!! :clap

Thanks gals for the comments, the sweater is courtesy of what I wore to work yesterday... and the shadow is MOD Cosmetics!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kunoichi (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, here's my entry. It is a salute to the individuality and anti-cliche aspects of rock chicks, otherwise known as a combination of a brillian original ideal combined with a massive amount of improvising because I have very few e/s colors that show up well when used wet... so it's not very good, but it is a limited expression of an idea I have had for a while. I actually used blacktrack fluidline and red eyeshadow on my lips lol, for the louis vuitton/marc jacobs slightly chewed off red lipstick look... with a black twist.

By the way, everyone's rocker chick dtb's look really amazing! I with I had even 1/5 of the make up collections you guys have.

Luckily, as a painter, I have learned to blend and improvise... though not very well.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

I love it! Your eye make up looks amazing. :icon_love I love the lip color too.


----------



## kaori (Feb 18, 2006)

verry cute kunoichi ))))))))))))


----------



## kaori (Feb 18, 2006)

WOW EffexOR:icon_love


----------



## angelina007 (Feb 18, 2006)

wow Kunoichi:icon_eek: all I can say:icon_smil


----------



## angelina007 (Feb 18, 2006)

Effexor...nice shoes:icon_chee you look really dangerous:icon_wink :clap


----------



## rosebeauty34 (Feb 18, 2006)

_*asummertyme, I really thought, rocker chick, hot! when I saw your pics...great job. I would totally believe you as a rock star. :clap *_


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 18, 2006)

Damn girl...I love ur look!!:clap


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 18, 2006)

u look so cute..love those eyez..very creative!


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 18, 2006)

thnx rose..i really look like that on most days too..lol.. i appreciate your comment..:icon_love


----------



## eyesdancing (Feb 18, 2006)

I love this dare to be!


----------



## eyesdancing (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is mine.......


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

I love it. Your eyes look so beautiful! :icon_love


----------



## eyesdancing (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Squirrel!


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 19, 2006)

ooh, eve u did a great job!! very nice..


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 19, 2006)

oh great hairdo! (not mentioning the makup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) - what did you use to create colors on our hair?


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 19, 2006)

You guys are rockin' it HARD! Keep it up!!


----------



## Kaya (Feb 19, 2006)

HI everyone !!! I want to present you my IDea of Rock CHIck Grirly a little bit punky LOOK


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Feb 19, 2006)

cool punk rock chick...it looks good


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

Good job. I love your eye make up.


----------



## kaori (Feb 19, 2006)

Kayka love pics,...and you look verry great,.pic#2 my fave)))))))))))))


----------



## Geek (Feb 19, 2006)

I wanted to pop in here and say that I just went through this thread. I am utterly blown away at this. seriously. Sooo many entries! Sooo many first time DTB'ers! You all deserve a response from me. My jaw has dropped!

I wanted to mention them all(if I missed you, I'm sorry it wasn't intentional)

Andrea you are one beautiful chic!

Janelle hot and sexy!

Lainey, Good lookin hun in black!

Raquel, so hot with the tats!!

JamieLynn, get off girl!

Livlegacy629, pimp!

Kaori, whoa sexy!!

Grin_ajz, cute Polish girlize!

Sherice, sexy!

Anna, very cute girl!

Puggierae, love it!

Nicckie, hottie!

Kelsey-Rae, whoa, drop dead!

Cara-M-Taylor, elusive!

Maja is the sex!

Island Girl, beautiful long hair, love it

Popmode, u are a dream w/ that guitar!

Sharne, hoot!

atomicopera, whoa..kickit!

Deja...cutie!

Angelina, another hot Polish chic!

Pinkribbons, nice to have you back, hot!

Effexor, whoa...nice one in the bathroom! love it

Kunoichi, damn, that screams hot

eyedancing, sultry!

Kayka, im speechless.

Violet, stunning, as usual!

YOu all make MakeupTalk what it is. We here from the admin's side, appreciate it! Keep up the good work. I'm really amazed.


----------



## Violet (Feb 19, 2006)

Here's me!


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 19, 2006)

kayka and violet..u guys have done a awsome job..love the eyez...very creative!


----------



## Saints (Feb 19, 2006)

Great job, you look very rock chick-y :icon_cool


----------



## eyesdancing (Feb 19, 2006)

In my hair I used Sea Me shadestick by MAC, and Flammable and Pixel paints also by MAC. The shadesticks work great in hair.......Just pull a chunks of hair taut, then rub the shadestick back and forth till you get the desired color effect! Washes out with shampoo!


----------



## Kaya (Feb 20, 2006)

*THANK YOU GUYS :icon_chee !!!! Love ya *


----------



## kaori (Feb 20, 2006)

You look so preety Violet ,..xoxo)))))))


----------



## WarPaintWarrior (Feb 20, 2006)

Have I still got time to post?


----------



## angelina007 (Feb 20, 2006)

wow Violet! you look just beaytiful:icon_love


----------



## angelina007 (Feb 20, 2006)

of course you have:icon_smil I'm waiting for your entrance! :icon_razz


----------



## Leony (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks a ton Tony!

I'm going to need this soon!

Alamakkkkkk 27 entries!!!

GJ everyone!!!!!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 20, 2006)

When today does it officially close?


----------



## Saja (Feb 20, 2006)

I love those boots.....they are so VERY Gene Simmons....luv them!!!


----------



## Saints (Feb 20, 2006)

Great rock look :icon_cool


----------



## Saja (Feb 20, 2006)

Ive been reading through this whole is she/isnt she thing. Ofcourse you are, No one told Stevie Nicks and Tina Turner what they had to look like(well after ike that is). Janis Joplin wore like NO makeup....and I challenge anyone here to argue that she isnt the true epitomy of rocker chick. Unless Joan Jett or The girls from Heart are lurking around here, no one on this board has any right to tell you how to be a rocker chick.......As they say...Rock on


----------



## Laura (Feb 20, 2006)

There's no official time. Myself or Leony will be closing it when we have time today and will be putting up the voting thread for y'all to vote.


----------



## Leony (Feb 20, 2006)

Laura will close this theme and start the new D2B soon.

I need to sleep now, it's 2:21 AM in Japan lol.

Nite Muters.


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 20, 2006)

Bah. I really wanted to participate but the batteries in my camera died.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All dressed up and no where to post. :icon_conf


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your camera.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would have loved to see your rock chick dtb because you like a lot of really good metal bands :clap and you're so pretty. :icon_love


----------



## Laura (Feb 20, 2006)

Aw that stinks Kee.. Sorry to hear that.

THREAD CLOSING NOW


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry you guys but my entry was not accounted for.. whaaaa...lol


----------



## paulaJOY (Feb 26, 2006)

Rock Chicks are my favorite....


----------



## Kaya (Feb 27, 2006)

THank u DEAR !!! :icon_wink


----------



## Leony (Mar 6, 2006)




----------

